# Worldmark Lake House



## easyrider (Jul 9, 2015)

I don't see a place for this resort in the review section. Worldmark Lake House is in Chelan WA. I know that Worldmark trades into RCI and II but this resort doesn't show up at either of these websites.

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/lh/

Bill


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 9, 2015)

ah, i see chelan shores, but apparently lake house is separate.  ill add that now.

http://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Worldmark Chelan Lake House&ID=15130


----------

